

Andrew McAfee: Are droids taking our jobs? - xiaoma
http://www.ted.com/talks/andrew_mcafee_are_droids_taking_our_jobs.html

======
ryangallen
I really like the idea that with less day to day work to be done, people will
be able to work on helping pull third-world countries forward. I just see
first-world society having a real hard time letting go of the 40 hour/week,
"earn your living" job. And how do we feed and house people without an income?
Maybe the droid building companies (Google, Apple, IBM, etc) can/should fund
these philanthropic movements.

